

The bounce rate on this guy's site must be astronomical - caseyamcl
http://www.hackernews.com

======
spacerog
Well, I've owned the domain since 98 and it was used to host The Hacker News
Network (HNN)(@ThisisHNN) which was a blog before blogs at first and later a
half hour video news blog covering infosec news. The videos can still be seen
here [http://blip.tv/hackernewsnetwork](http://blip.tv/hackernewsnetwork)

I've had offers to buy the domain but considering the age of the domain and
the traffic it still gets most of the offers so far have been pretty
laughable. And who knows maybe I'll start a hologram version of HNN in another
ten years.

Do not confuse hackernews.com with thehackernews.com or thehackersnews.com or
half a dozen other copy cats who can't be bothered to come up with something
original.

\- Space Rogue

------
cognivore
Heh, the bounces would be from people who wouldn't have any interest in the
site anyway and wouldn't use Firebug to take out the comments to read it.

------
vezzy-fnord
I do read his blog from time to time. He's a former L0pht member, so he does
have some interesting insights.

If you read the FAQ, he used to run an information security news column called
Hacker News Network (HNN) back in 1998. Archive here:
[http://www.spacerogue.net/hnn/091098.html](http://www.spacerogue.net/hnn/091098.html)

